# Leica M8 w/ $1500 rebate right now.



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

In case anyone's interested, over at B&H. It brings down the price from $5500 to $4k.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you order one?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

It's still a POS. This is coming from someone who owns a couple of Leica Ms.


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

ktc said:


> In case anyone's interested, over at B&H. It brings down the price from $5500 to $4k.


Probably not the best $4K you could spend on photographic equipment


----------



## Est1974 (Jul 9, 2008)

armaq said:


> It's still a POS. This is coming from someone who owns a couple of Leica Ms.


amen. I cant believe anyone would buy an 8 for that when you can get the 8.2 for a few more bucks. I can deal with the headache of the 8.2 but NOT the 8


----------

